# Miracle Noodles 0 calorie pasta.



## Z499 (Mar 5, 2013)

Picked up a couple of free packs at the Arnold over the weekend and I was skeptical at first about how they would taste, but honestly they are pretty damn good. The calories in them are less than what it takes the body to actually burn them. 

Shirataki MiracleNoodle Shop!

Miracle Noodle News Report - YouTube


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 5, 2013)

May have to give these a try. It would certainly make low Carbing more enjoyable

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z499 (Mar 5, 2013)

lol i just ate 2 bags, wife just ordered more. and she made turkey peperoni chips. its weird eating crunchy chips that are meat


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 5, 2013)

Very interesting! I've been doing a keto diet and this would be perfect..thanks for sharing!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Mar 5, 2013)

Love love love these!!! I bought some at Arnold to try them and they teased great. I just made my second order and get 14 bags. They look normal but feel different. It takes only 2-4 mins to cook once the water is boiling. No fat no carbs no cals!!!!! 
 There website is miraclenoodle.com


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't trust anything with that much mass that has no caloric value.  This can't be good. Stuff like this usually leaves me farting all night.  : )


----------



## kristaleigh (Mar 6, 2013)

It's actually amazing. And the pepperoni chips are a life saver too when low carb


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 6, 2013)

Merkaba said:


> I don't trust anything with that much mass that has no caloric value.  This can't be good. Stuff like this usually leaves me farting all night.  : )



I agree. I tried this stuff. Taste like crap. Throw the bags away and eat the cardboard box it came in.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Mar 6, 2013)

These don't come in a box......... And they really taste like noodles


----------



## kristaleigh (Mar 6, 2013)

If you eat them plain they're not so good. Or make them wrong. But they're real good with olive oil and garlic pepper


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 6, 2013)

D e d i c a t i o n


----------



## SheriV (Mar 6, 2013)

no fishy taste? a lot of reviews I've seen said they taste a little like fish so I've stayed away. I like fish but not in my pasta


----------



## Z499 (Mar 6, 2013)

SheriV said:


> no fishy taste? a lot of reviews I've seen said they taste a little like fish so I've stayed away. I like fish but not in my pasta




I haven't noticed a fishy taste at all. You need to rinse the noodles off  pretty good (do that while waiting on the water to boil) before you boil them or put them on a pan. Now if you eat them cold they don't taste that good.



Had the Angel hair and spinach noodles last night with marinara sauce, fat free cheese, and pork loin, tasted awesome.


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 7, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> These don't come in a box......... And they really taste like noodles



UPS delivered them in a box. I tried 2 bags, the rest went in the trash but whatever...
I'll stick to veggies for my fiber than that *processed* crap.


----------

